# bulk sugar pricing??



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

I get 50 pound bags @ Cost Co Under $19 No, I do not buy in bulk. I think bulk they come in metric ton plastic bags don't they?
Might try a bakery and ask them. You can probably find a C and H sugar factory and call them up.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

My costco just went up on their 50lb sugar bag price. They went from $17.99 to $19.99 last week...


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

These guys have it for 29 cents a pound in Indiana. http://www.abhoneyfarm.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=134&cPath=3_23


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Branman said:


> My costco just went up on their 50lb sugar bag price. They went from $17.99 to $19.99 last week...


Sugar is a commodity that is traded, so if you look at the yearly trend, you'll note it's going up.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

An increase in sugar prices should make Chinese "winter honey" more expensive!


----------



## Beekkirk (Mar 7, 2014)

My mentor has always told me something along the lines of "if the government would just approve sugar as a feed.........It could be sold a heck of a lot cheaper to beekeepers"
What does he mean by that?
Is this similar to the road tax exemption on fuel not used on public roadways?


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Bulk sugar sweepings here- supersacs about 2500 lbs at $0.30/ lb.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

frustrateddrone said:


> Sugar is a commodity that is traded, so if you look at the yearly trend, you'll note it's going up.


Now they're more expensive than Aldi though. Aldi is $19.88 for 50lbs and the 4lb bags are way easier to handle. Do they ever have sales?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, they do on my recent post
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?331304-Sugar-hoarding-today!
I can bulk them up as many as I want.


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Well, since you asked about bulk pricing and not buying 80 pallets at your local Costco, I get a triaxle (about 5000 gallons) of premixed syrup delivered to my shop for $14,500 USD.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Your shipping bests mine lol


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

who is the seller? AND WQ\HAT WAS THE FREIGHT CHARGES?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Beekkirk said:


> My mentor has always told me something along the lines of "if the government would just approve sugar as a feed.........It could be sold a heck of a lot cheaper to beekeepers"
> What does he mean by that?
> Is this similar to the road tax exemption on fuel not used on public roadways?


The federal government has long established a "floor" on sugar prices through tariff rate quotas. I suppose if sugar qualified only as animal feed then the rules would be different.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Pretty sure it is Beemaid. He did quote 14500 US dollars. Add a third more or less and he is in the 19-20 k, canadian dollars range. So likely very similar to what the rest of us are paying. He does not have a secret source of syrup. He is not the favorite beekeeper of Beemaid, lol, and therfore does not get some preferential pricing. It is just the going rate, more or less.

Jean-Marc


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Further to my previous comments, you get roughly 20 000 L for roughly $20000 Canadian. $1/L more or less. A litre of syrup is more or less 3 pounds. Syrup is 2:1 so roughly 2 pounds of sugar per liter of syrup. 50 cents a pound Canadian delivered...or about 35 cents a pound U.S. Takes 1 phone call, a lot of patience, because there is a huge demand for it at this time of the year and a 40 000 pound order to get that price, assuming my calculations are correct.

Jean-Marc


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

Yep. Beemaid pricing, same as everyone else. 500 km from the Rogers plant in Taber, AB, so the shipping is roughly $1800CDN. It was a rough year on delivery though...the factory wasn't working weekends or paying overtime so the tankers sat for hours in the loading bay waiting.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

pleasantvalley said:


> Yep. Beemaid pricing, same as everyone else. 500 km from the Rogers plant in Taber, AB, so the shipping is roughly $1800CDN. It was a rough year on delivery though...the factory wasn't working weekends or paying overtime so the tankers sat for hours in the loading bay waiting.


Ya no kidding. I had my deliveries booked promptly but others sat waiting because of empty tanks.
New crop beats should be hitting the plant now so I'm told production has ramped up again


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Costco here is .299 lb in fifty lb sacks.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Better than that .here on the west coast.


----------

